# S.A Friends in Yorkshire U.K?



## Stargirl09 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm looking for people I can become friends with who also have SA, I live In Bradford near Leeds in West Yorkshire but I'm fine about travelling.

I'm just opening the idea up, I think support groups and friendships are key to building up our sense of security. I'm a good person and non-judgemental of others.

Also, if there already exists a group locally let me know where you're based.

I do have some intial concerns cos my SA is pretty bad so it might be a little awkward, I've had SA for many years and it can make me seem rude but i don't mean to be. I think it could be successful!


----------



## jimbow80 (Dec 22, 2009)

I've suffered from social anxiety since i was 17. I'm currently having cbt to try and cure or at least manage my anxiety better.

It sounds like you might be suffering more than me but i'm also trying to build my confidence when meeting new people.

I'm interested in hearing about other peoples experiences


----------



## al71 (Nov 16, 2014)

*A belated reply ...*

Hi,

For anyone in the Leeds area, UK, I've started a meetup group to conduct group behavioural therapy specifically for persons with SAD (Social Anxiety Disorder).

It is a not-for-profit group run for persons with SAD, run by persons with SAD. There is a membership fee for each meeting but this is just to cover the costs.

If you're interested here is the link :-

http://www.meetup.com/Leeds-Overcomi...nxiety-Meetup/

Thanks!


----------

